# wow--had a serious question-cant believe i was deleted



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow i love this site been here for a while made lots of friends but when i ask a serious question because i am concerned for my families safty and i get deleted---well im sorry that kinda ****** me off


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

dont burn your bridges


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

haparks said:


> wow i love this site been here for a while made lots of friends but when i ask a serious question because i am concerned for my families safty and i get deleted---well im sorry that kinda ****** me off


Start your own web-site. :brew:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yea that's a pretty ****ty thing to do when you really want to find something out. And on top of that, have somebody rude saying "start your own web-site" ( in a big bad scary voice).


Clint


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

clint623 said:


> Yea that's a pretty ****ty thing to do when you really want to find something out. And on top of that, have somebody rude saying "start your own web-site" ( in a big bad scary voice).
> 
> Clint


:brew:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Parks go read the rules in the FAQ section Rule # 20 14 and then 24. Its not you its just the rules.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

hwell:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm wondering now what his question was...


Clint


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

clint623 said:


> I'm wondering now what his question was...
> 
> Clint


Clueless with an opinion. :brew:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I can see deleted posts and don't see any of yours that have been deleted Andy. If you want to discuss it privately, shoot me a PM.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

clint623 said:


> Yea that's a pretty ****ty thing to do when you really want to find something out. And on top of that, have somebody rude saying "start your own web-site" ( in a big bad scary voice).
> 
> Clint





clint623 said:


> I'm wondering now what his question was...
> 
> Clint


Start your own web-site. :brew:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Clueless with an opinion. :brew:


All the time cornhusker... All the time....

I guess we'll never know.

Clint

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?g34pyy


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

:brew:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You guys get off Parks back. He's one of the decent 'good guys' on here. If he broke a rule I'm sure it was by accident ..and will be cleared up with PMs...not back sniping..

Sheeesh !!!!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> You guys get off Parks back. He's one of the decent 'good guys' on here. If he broke a rule I'm sure it was by accident ..and will be cleared up with PMs...not back sniping..
> 
> Sheeesh !!!!


No back sniping here, Parks is a good dude. I was just saying that when Mont got all peeved up, he started his own web-site.

Relax Paw-Paw, Sheeesh !!!!

:brew:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

haparks said:


> wow i love this site been here for a while made lots of friends but when i ask a serious question because i am concerned for my families safty and i get deleted---well im sorry that kinda ****** me off


maybe you just thought you asked the question and forgot.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

With all the storms we had yesterday, it's entirely possible that the post never made it. Like I said, I can see anything that's been deleted and I don't see where anything Andy posted was deleted.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

do like lawyers do, rephrase the question.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am guessing if Mont says he does not see the deleted post, it never happened!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well you have our curiosity way up now and apparently the question wasn't intentionally deleted so let's hear it. What was the question? If it has something to do with family safety I'm sure we'd all love to respond, in a positive tone of course. I know you never respond to my questions but I will not treat you that way.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

haparks said:


> serious question


i thot i posted an answer to your "*serious question" *but now i can't find that post either.....

black holes?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep! I saw his post yesterday. can't find it now.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

So...Quit all the whining & just re-ask the question. :headknock


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So...Quit all the whining & just re-ask the question. :headknock


Kinda what I was thinkin but didn't want to seem antagonistic...you big meanie! Is it just me or does Henry Andrew seem a little sensitive?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So...Quit all the whining & just re-ask the question. :headknock


Big Skeary Voice!!!

TGIF, ladies. :brew:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Big Skeary Voice!!!
> 
> TGIF, ladies. :brew:


LMAO... Good stuff.

Clint


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

This seems like a Seinfeld episode.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Its a loophole ask the question here on this thread haha its already going on and worse case scenario they delete just the post lol. Hope everything is ok for your family and you.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

dang, what happened?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> You guys get off Parks back. He's one of the decent 'good guys' on here. If he broke a rule I'm sure it was by accident ..and will be cleared up with PMs...not back sniping..
> 
> Sheeesh !!!!


x2. andy is good people.

was it the question about the rig out of freeport?


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Please don't take your frustrations out on other 2coolers because you're stuck working on opening day of snapper season! LOL


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Somebody say snapper? Oh wait, y'all talking about the fish?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

devil1824 said:


> Somebody say snapper? Oh wait, y'all talking about the fish?


Lmao, nice. 

Clint


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I know which thread you are talking about. I watch a lot of CSI so my detective skills are improving :rotfl:

Hints:
1) Families safety
2) Bobby said you broke rule #20

You must be talking about the thread that had a certain backyard intruder. Apparently rule #20 is what you broke. As for rule #14 and #24 I am not sure. Bobby is calling you stupid with that reference to rule #24.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> 2) Bobby said you broke rule #20


Bobby needs a junior moderator badge.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

It's always Bobby's fault. :headknock


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Signs, we need more signs. :headknock


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> He's one of the decent 'good guys' on here.


what am I?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> what am I?


d bag


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> what am I?


lemme think? ... a douchebag?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ding ding ding ding!!!!! We have a winner!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> what am I?


A zit!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> d bag


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Dang I am good.. knew exactly how to draw out the d-bags. Yall are so easy to predict. I wasn't quite sure Gilbert and MC were so much alike though.. that was a little weird.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I don't see any deleted threads either. I did find this one http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=409537


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> Somebody say snapper? Oh wait, y'all talking about the fish?


How did you know that Friday is our date night?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

infamousj said:


> what am i?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Dang I am good..


Like everything else, it depends on your perspective.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> what am I?


I'm still puzzling on that one, Infamoose...but I'm leanin' "Green"....:rotfl:


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

And STILL no re-asking of the question! lol. C'mon, i was thinking i'd get to the end of this and find a question.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Parks gathered up his toys and left the sandbox. :slimer:


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out what his question was.....


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> Parks gathered up his toys and left the sandbox. :slimer:


Ya know why some folks don't let "they" kids play in the sandbox?

.......... Cats keep trying to cover them up.... hahahahhaha


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Ya know why some folks don't let "they" kids play in the sandbox?
> 
> .......... Cats keep trying to cover them up.... hahahahhaha


lmao would slap you with some green but i got to spread lol


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

After a lil investigating I found the original question and will paraphrase for those with an inquiring mind. 

"(_This Comment can was either deleted or edited for unofficial violation of rules 14, 20, and 24_ )"


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

dang there fast..lol


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

There ya' go. The answer to the question is, "maybe so".


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't believe I fell for this......I want the last 5 minutes of my life back...


.:headknock


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

He was asking in the thread if a snake could come into the house through the dryer vent because he had found a snake skin inside the house. #14 was for the snake thread, #20 was for questioning a deleted thread, and #24 was for all the posters that gave such well thought out answers.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Bobby said:


> He was asking in the thread if a snake could come into the house through the dryer vent because he had found a snake skin inside the house. #14 was for the snake thread, #20 was for questioning a deleted thread, and #24 was for all the posters that gave such well thought out answers.


Is my FAQ tab not working because my numbers are different than yours??? :spineyes:

14. Questions or comments about locked or deleted posts.
20. "Snake" threads (threads about snakes or with pictures of snakes and in particular, dead snakes) in any shape, form or fashion, except in The Jungle. (updated 9/21/11)
24. General stupidity. Stupid is hard to fix and we can't fix it either, but we can delete it, ban it or time delay it. Multiple offenders will be banned completely or have their posting privileges time restricted or moderated. (added 3/12/11 & updated 6/14/11) If you post publicly with complaints about this, expect for whatever measures have been taken to be enhanced, up to and including blocking the site completely from you, including viewing.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

there should be a Junior Mod Rule. 

:slimer:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Bobby needs a junior moderator badge.


I got one its better looking than yours....:slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

seabo said:


> ibtl


rule 27

:slimer:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

seabo said:


> ibtl


You need to read #27


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> rule 27
> 
> :slimer:










:rotfl:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks mods... i about messed up.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bobby said:


> You need to read #27


I'll bet that you like donuts.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

maybe parks went fishing to let off some steam,lol 
Last Activity: Today 05:48 AM


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Well at least when he gets back he will be happy that someone actually responded to one of his threads.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


TGIF, ladies!!! :brew:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

cornhusker said:


> ttt
> 
> tgif, ladies!!! :brew:


sssshhhhh!!!


----------

